

Pretty amazing what can happen on a green screen.  - adammichaelc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnozSXyF4k

======
wendroid
The studio tends to have these removed from YouTube for copyright infringment.
Here's a direct link.

<http://www.stargatestudios.net/>

